# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Evening prayer blues

## pickinNgrinnin

Monroe's Evening Prayer Blues - anyone have a tabs or a tab link for this one? 

Thanks

----------


## R. Kane

I learned it from Dasspunk's closeup. Thank you Dasspunk! 

Evenin'

----------


## cooper4205

you've got a PM

----------


## woodwizard

Here's some tab for it at mandozine

http://www.mandozine.com/music....t+Files
and 
http://www.mandozine.com/music....t+Files

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Thanks for the replys. I love this song!

----------


## swampstomper

Make sure to check out Compton & Long's version on their Stomp! project. Mike begins in A -- according to him the original key from DeFord Bailey -- and then they move into the traditional (Monroe) G. The whole project is great but the EPB is a highlight.

----------

blauserk

----------


## AlanN

Alan Bibey wrote it out in his Acutab lesson.

----------


## hedding

anybody working on compton's opening break? I've got some of the positions and melody worked out but that feeling he gets is raelly hard to capture. It's really hard to slide into those double stops for me and switch between them with such ease like Mike.

----------


## sgarrity

I've tried it a lil but got no where fast. Those "greasy" slides he does ain't easy!

----------


## Jim Roberts

Shaun...I thought you'd have mastered this tune with that new oval hole Brentrup of yours!

----------


## pasturepicker

David Davis currently owns this tune. It's on his last album. His version is definately worth checking out.

----------


## JimRichter

David Davis owns EPB? I thought I did:

Evening Prayer Blues

Try that Compton/Long or David Davis 

Jim

----------


## woodwizard

I just worked up that Bibey tab version on mandozine... Man! I like that song. Great bluesy tune. That version is easier to play than the Compton version to me. I like the Compton version but the Bibey version sounds so much more bluesy to me. And now that I listened to all you guys playing it on youtube ... Look out! It is such a cool tune for only one chord. You can jam on thaten'!

----------


## 8picker

besides monroes's version, the best i've ever heard id HANDS DOWN mark graham and tom sauber's on a cd called 'thought i heard that lonesome whistle blow'....its just harmonica and banjo, but really brings the tune to life. Highly recommended

----------


## hedding

my favorite part in monroe's version is actually jesse's crazy split string break that's just out of no where.

he always was thinking outside the box.

----------


## NoNickel

Here are the ownersCompton/Long.

----------


## sgarrity

This is definitely a signature song for Compton and Long. They have certainly made it their own. And it does sound great on the oval hole!

----------


## mboucher

> I learned it from Dasspunk's closeup. Thank you Dasspunk! 
> 
> Evenin'



This is probably one of the best I've heard. Dasspunk do you have this version written out?

Mark

----------


## eadg145

I have become rather obsessed with "Evening Prayer Blues" (thank you, Bruce Harvie!) and now I'm trying to listen to as many versions as I can.  A few weeks ago, I was in a rental car with satellite radio.  I heard a full bluegrass band version that I thought I heard the DJ say included Butch Baldassari.  Maybe it was Lonesome Standard Time?  I don't know.  Anyway, I've been all over the 'net, and looking on CDUniverse and Amazon, but I can't seem to find a version of EPB that Butch played on.  Does anyone have any leads?  I'm not completely sure of all the bands he played with, so my search may be incomplete.
Thanks!

cheers,

David

----------


## Spruce

> Does anyone have any leads?


Yep, here ya go...

It's a good version, and Buell is the guy who first got me playing the tune....

----------


## mandolirius

There are some great versions of this around. The one I learned is from the legendary 1980 Monroe show in Vancouver. His timing is different that the recorded version, or any other version I've heard. I think it's the best version I know of because it's got a few quirky spots in it and it's all Monroe - no other breaks, the band plays very lightly behind him. 

The Foghorn Duo have recorded it and that's a good one. So is Frank Wakefield's, although it's not identified as EPB because it's in a medley. The album is "That Was Now, This Is Then" or something like that. Alan Bibey's is too regular for me, kind of tamed-down. I think it should be a little bit wild. That's why I love Monroe's live version.

----------


## Spruce

> I think it should be a little bit wild.


Same here...

----------


## eadg145

Well, it WAS Bruce's version that got me started on the tune.  Still my favorite, and still in extremely heavy rotation on my iPod.

----------


## eadg145

Yep, that's the version I was looking for.  Thanks!  Funny (to me, at least) that you should be the one to give me the lead, Bruce.  Heh.  Kindred spirits, maybe...

cheers,

David

----------


## sgarrity

this is an absolute favorite of mine:

----------


## Spruce

> The one I learned is from the legendary 1980 Monroe show in Vancouver.


I remember that Vancouver show, and have a wonderful recording of it here somewhere...

I believe _that_ was the first time I ever heard the tune, and it was the highlight of the evening for me...

When MOB came out, I tried picking it, but never got the little tricks till Buell turned me on to a tab and verbal cues...

As it turns out, I don't think there _is_ any "right" way to play the thing...

Listen to the Vancouver version--it varies _considerably_ from the MOB version...

And let's not even talk about the Deford version...   :Disbelief: 
How Bill got EPB out of that I'll never know...



Bill Monroe and the Blue Grass Boys
Soft Rock Cafe
Vancouver, BC, Canada
11/3/1980

Wayne Lewis - guitar, vocals
Butch Robins - banjo, vocals
Kenny Baker - fiddle
Mark Hembree - bass, vocals


Disc 1

1.  Muleskinner Blues
2.  I'm On My Way Back to the Old Home
3.  Little Cabin Home on the Hill
4.  Dear Old Dixie
5.  Love Please Come Home
6.  Rocky Road Blues
7.  Lochwood
8.  Come Hither to Go Yonder
9.  Precious Memories
10.  Working on a Building
11.  The Road to Columbus
12.  Let Me Rest at the End of My Journey
13.  Kentucky Mandolin
14.  Rawhide
15.  Highway of Sorrow


Disc 2

1.  Blue Moon of Kentucky
2.  The Old Mountaineer
3.  My Rose of Old Kentucky
4.  Bluegrass Breakdown
5.  It's Mighty Dark to Travel
6.  I'll Never Shed Another Tear
7.  Cripple Creek
8.  Cryin' Holy Unto the Lord
9.  Methodist Preacher
10.  Evening Prayer Blues
11.  Footprints in the Snow
12.  Wheel Hoss
13.  Medley: Swing Low Sweet Chariot
     I'll Fly Away
     I Saw the Light
14.  Watermelon on the Vine
15.  Medley: John Henry
     Y'all Come

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Ok, so my curiosity is definitely piqued by this show. Anyone have a line on where to find it?

----------


## Spruce

> Ok, so my curiosity is definitely piqued by this show. Anyone have a line on where to find it?


It's out there...
Do a bit of googlin'...

However, I got a fresh copy awhile back from the master reels (much better quality that what circulates), and will be mastering it at some point...

It'll be awhile, though....

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I checked the usual suspects and didn't see it....but I will re-Google.

----------


## evanreilly

Sharing is a good thing.......
Bill was very fond of & protective towards DeFord.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Much appreciated, Evan. That's the man, no doubt.

----------


## Ryan H

I was feeling a bit on the blue side today, and I didn't too much care to get off of the G train, so here was the result. 
Caution: This version has a blatant disregard for a proper time signature- I did not care to stay in step on this one.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Monroe's Evening Prayer Blues - anyone have a tabs or a tab link for this one? 
> Thanks


Just found this today, so I have no idea how it sounds yet. (But the midi track sounds pretty decent).
Evening Prayer Blues Mandolin notation & Tab from traditionalmusic.co.uk

----------


## Second Cousin Curly

For those who haven't had enough of "Evening Prayer Blues" (and really, can you ever get enough), here's a nifty new take from Darol Anger and Sharon Gilchrist:







I really like the way Gilchrist subtly references Monroe by way of all those down strokes in her playing, while at the same time bringing her patented rich and smooth tone to the piece. If you want to read a bit more about all this, visit my site, http://secondcousincurly.com

Yer Pal-- Curly

----------

djweiss, 

Ed Goist, 

JH Murray, 

Pete Summers, 

pickloser, 

Rob Fowler, 

tezz8

----------


## Ed Goist

Gilchrist's playing here is incredibly fresh, dynamic and smart. 
This video reaffirms my belief that she is the most underrated mandolin player out there.
Fantastic stuff.

----------


## swampstomper

Did anyone else notice that the Anger/Gilchrist version is in E instead of Monroe's G? (which is copied by every other version I know, e.g. Bibey, David Davis, and the second half of Mike Compton's version). They also put some "no part of nuthin'" chords in there. 

I played along with the video in E, turns out to be a nice key for the tune.

----------


## doc holiday

All killer, no filler! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mike Bunting

> David Davis currently owns this tune. It's on his last album. His version is definately worth checking out.


Well, I did check it out and yes it's a really nice version, there are some great twists to it. I love the fiddle parts.

----------


## Mike Bunting

[QUOTE=JimRichter;471666]David Davis owns EPB? I thought I did:

Evening Prayer Blues

Try that Compton/Long or David Davis 

Jim[/QUOTE
I think you own a good part of that. Sounds great to my ears. Thanks for putting that up.

----------


## sgarrity

I didn't care for that version so much.  They are all obviously extremely talented.  But EPB needs grit and grease on it for me!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Randy Smith

Marvelous, Jim, like many of your others.  Other versions are great, but you've giving the tune a nice, different touch.

----------


## mjfidel

Here is a teaching YouTube with melody demo and tab. Very well done.

https://youtu.be/IOu21iRA5Bg

----------


## thesecretmandolinist

Most of these versions are excellent.. and then I spin Masters of Bluegrass and mind blown all over again.

----------

